# Anyone in south wales area please ..............



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi guys ..... I have a Saffron ( which is like golden yellow ) coloured 1999 year Volvo C70 . Im wondering how much it would cost for someone to just give it a going over with a rotary to get rid of usual swirl marks . I can understand that maybe you would want to see it in person prior ... but was wondering a ballpark price ... and if possible if I could stay with the car to watch .

Hoping anyone can help .... also im about 20 minutes from Cardiff .


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm open tomorrow morning if you want to pop over and discuss the options?

James.


----------



## caprimanuk (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi thanks for your offer ... much appreciated , unfortunatly I cannot get to Newport this morning . Would you be available another day or time .


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

No Worries - I'm open 9-5 weekdays (I tend to lock the doors after this but am often here working!) 

Happy to advise you on what can be done.

James.


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Pm sent!


----------

